# Baptism and the early reformation battle



## Larry Hughes (Sep 9, 2005)

It is interesting to read how the debate over baptism came into being during the genesis of the reformation under Luther. I realize some debate appeared to exist in earlier times (pre-reformation) but these are less revealing. Rather for some reason or another God has seen fit in providence to have it recorded in detail for us starting with Luther at the outset of the reformation. Though Luther and Calvin disagreed on key details of as to either sacrament (Baptism/Lord´s Table) one thing is certain in how they understood the communication of grace as opposed to some Baptist (though not all) and Anabaptist thought, that is the communication is Gospel from heaven to earth and that though we must perform the sacraments they are primarily passive-receptive in nature rather than active-working in nature. Both Luther and Calvin attacked the Anabaptist at the same point concerning the sacraments. It is very unfortunate that today the bulk of Lutheran and Reformed (strict sense of the term) seem to be at odds on this issue rather together. -ldh 

To quote Heiko Oberman from "œLuther, Man between God and the Devil":



> "œTrust in the alien Word determined the way Luther experienced, interpreted, and defended the sacraments of baptism and holy communion. (Next follows a huge statement that differentiated the true Lutheran and true reformed as opposed to the Anabaptist - ldh) The Devil, that master of subjectivity, lurks in the heart and the conscience, but he is powerless in the face of the alien Word. Baptism and communion are the PLEDGE (emphasis added - ldh) that God is present in the turmoil of the fight for survival against the Devil. These two sacraments constitute the visible, tangible prop that makes it possible to resist the Devil in God´s name. Thus baptism and holy communion are the solid ground on which the certainty of a Christian´s faith rests. It is therefore clear that there can be no greater danger than the undermining of these two sacraments. Making baptism and communion into the work of man destroys the foundation of Christian life because it makes God´s truth and reality dependent on the powers of persuasion of the individual, subjective conscience." (emphasis added on all of the last - ldh)
> 
> "œOf this very thing Luther repeatedly accused both the papacy and also those reformation groups he liked to call Anabaptists and Sacramentarians. Baptism already had become a central theme in the major Reformation writings of 1520. For Luther it was the visible sign of unmerited justification through God´s grace. Baptism performs the "œjoyful exchange" through which a sinner receives the righteousness of Crhist and Christ takes over his sins´ and all this is not simply "œcheap", it is free. The gulf between Luther and the Church of Rome becomes obvious when Luther, criticizing the commercialization of the Church, makes an easily comprehensible comparison between God´s free "œbaptismal grace" and the pope´s expensive "œindulgence grace." Precisely because baptism is "œdemocratic", "˜granting everyone "œwho comes crawling out of baptism has thus been consecrated a priest, bishop and pope"˜."
> 
> ...



(Heiko A. Oberman, "œLuther, Man Between God and the Devil - Discord in the Reformation, Pages 227-231)


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree. It is sad to say, but in many churches growing up (in Dispensational circles) Baptism was always seen as something you did in obedience with following Christ. The Lord's Supper was only observed because it was commanded to be observed. Many times the quarterly observance of the Lord's Supper seemed to be a hindrance or an interruption to series the minister was preaching on. It was not until I got into reformed churches that both Baptism and the Lord's Supper were shown to be visible forms of the gospel.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Sep 10, 2005)

Amen brother, Amen!!!


----------

